# When comes Jelly Bean to HTC One X?



## iTIUX (Oct 7, 2012)

HTC said in the beginning of the month that One X & S will get Jelly Bean in this month october. But today is 28/9 and soon is the month end. Do someone have some new information about Jelly Bean to the One X and S?


----------



## paulviado420 (Nov 2, 2012)

iTIUX said:


> HTC said in the beginning of the month that One X & S will get Jelly Bean in this month october. But today is 28/9 and soon is the month end. Do someone have some new information about Jelly Bean to the One X and S?


Technically this is true. As of a few days ago end of oct. the HTC ONE X jellybean update is rolling out in europe so technically it was still at the end of the month when it began.
as for everyone else like us here in the US for ATT it'll come once ATT approves it in the coming weeks or months


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

And now it's almost March, and still no jelly bean love.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

